# Youtube Channel switch problem



## Esean_keni (Sep 13, 2015)

Allright so I'm in a lot of trouble
Ill try being as clear as possibe

I have a Youtube channel with about 300 subscribers. Now this channel was connected to my gmail id and my personal google plus page "*plus.google.com/u/0/+eseankeni/posts", so then I thought of making another google plus page just for my channel. I went and made a google business account using the same account that I have given the link too. Created the account and then I went to my own YouTube account settings. Then I went to transfer account link and transferred the account. But then I immediately got some internal error 500 . Waited for half an hour and guess what, I had a new goddamn channel with 0 subscribers. My old channel was still linked to my old email id.When I try to switch to my popular account by clicking on my photo on the upper right hand corner it simply redirects me to my new 0 subscriber channel. I think that my old channel is not linked to any google+ account because in the about section of my channel there was a link to go to my google+ page but now its no longer there. However on my google business page I have a google+ page that is linked to the account and shows my videos but my only problem is that I can no longer manage my channel and upload videos.
When I go to view all channels linked to my account settings I can see both my old and new channel there but I simply cant access it.
Im sorry if you are confused ,even I was . It took me 2 days to come to terms with all this bullcrap 

Old channel that'a inaccessible = *www.youtube.com/channel/UCXmv0mp0CXy0O9-HxlZIYuA
New crap channel with 0 subs= *www.youtube.com/channel/UCBZUVSXWKtUZLG_UQD-kmWg
Old google + profile = *plus.google.com/u/0/+eseankeni/posts
The new linked google plus profile = *plus.google.com/u/0/b/100502474900354800507/100502474900354800507/posts

Could it be that it just takes a while for everything to settle down and the channel to work as normal and get connected

Thanks in advance


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Fire a mail to them.


----------

